# Who is your medical hero



## d0ug (Apr 6, 2014)

I recommended Dr. Wallach and Youngevity because of what he has done 
  Evander Holyfield corer was finished after a heart attack in a fight Wallach rebuilt his heath and returned to fight and won the champion two more times.
  Theo Ratliff corer was finished in basketball. Wallach rebuilt his knees and he went back and made another 140 million in contracts and retired the second oldest player.
   Nelson Mandela the life expectancy in South Africa is 50 years old and if you are in prison it is less but he got youngevity products sent to him in jail and after he left. He died at 95 almost double the normal.

  Coretta Scott King who had arthritis so bad she could hardly walk Wallach rebuilt her cartilage in her knees and she was able to march in the million man march. Martin Luther King the third show up at one of Wallach’s seminars unannounced and thanked him for what he done for his mother.
  Pastor Creflo Dollar daughter was dieing in the hospital with asthma and they could not help her he called Wallach and in four days she walked out of the hospital and in four months no sign of asthma 
  Type two diabetics to x diabetics all the time.
  Get people off the heart, kidney, knee, and hip replacement list all the time.

   An eye doctor called Dr. Wallach a liar when he said he could fix macular degeneration
  He gave Wallach 27 legally blind patients in a short time they all could see two required glasses. He made a video called, seeing is believing, for Doctor Wallach.
   Found the cause and cure for cystic fibrosis.
  Nominated for a Noble Prize for his research. 
  Received the Klaus Schwarz medal for his work in trace minerals 
  Found the cause and cure for muscular dystrophy.
  He has sued the FDA 8 times and won.

  Has done more blood chemistries, autopsies and research he was chosen to do the research on animal die offs to determine the dangers of pollution. Ten years ended with a book call disease of exotic animals and it is in the Smithsonian Museum as a national treasure. 
  His book called Dead Doctors Done Lie sold millions of copies
  He also has other books like Let play Doctor, Les Play Herbal Doctor which teach you how to diagnosis and treat yourself.
  He has a free call in radio show and gives 300 free lectures per year.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd have to nominate Fred Hollows. A unique character with a unique vision.

http://www.det.act.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0020/307424/Fred_Facts_sheet_docx_1.pdf

http://australia.gov.au/about-australia/australian-story/fred-hollows


----------



## That Guy (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Pam (Apr 7, 2014)

My NHS doctor. When my husband was in the last stages of cancer, our doctor gave me his mobile phone number and told me that if ever I needed anything outside of surgery hours, not to phone the out of hours duty doctors but to call him direct and he would come out straight away, anytime of the day or night.

Needless to say, he is still my doctor and part of a wonderful practice.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 7, 2014)

He's a keeper, Pam. Have you told him that he is a hero ?


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 7, 2014)

Adelle Davis. She was right about many things but wide of the mark on others, but she brought vitamin therapy & nutritional medicine into the public consciousness and was the catalyst for the exciting discoveries now being made on a regular basis ...


----------



## Pam (Apr 7, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> He's a keeper, Pam. Have you told him that he is a hero ?



Yes, I made sure he was aware of how much my sons and myself appreciated his care.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 7, 2014)

And I can't forget dear old Rene Caisse, who famously brought Essiac to public attention.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 7, 2014)

my medical heroes are the supreme court of the US, who recently 5 months if I recall, rejected Myriad Genetics petition to allow patents on human Genes.


----------



## rt3 (Apr 7, 2014)

but then is a hero someone just doing a good job, or someone doing something extraordinary out of their job?


----------



## drifter (Apr 7, 2014)

I have no medical heros.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 7, 2014)

drifter said:


> I have no medical heros.



I'll donate Florence Nightingale to you, Drifter.
My daughter is a nurse and she holds this woman in very high esteem.


----------



## Ina (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't have a particular single doctor that I could call a hero. But I do believe that The Shriner's Hospital in Houston, Texas are hero's. They admitted me into their facilities, when my back was broken at the age of nine. They kept me for a year, and provided me with the physical therapy that allowed me to regain the use of my legs. All for FREE. I remember them quite often, and they are the reason I volunteer my time to whatever cause I can.


----------



## Michael. (Apr 8, 2014)

(Ina)

Good for you.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 8, 2014)

My doctor dates back to the 40s. Dr. Jacoby who made many trips to our country house to treat my severe earaches. Always included a shot of penicillin and sulfur tablets. He would come rain or shine after office hours and gave me great relief. I remember him charging my mom $3.00 per visit. Wonderful man with a great German accent.


----------



## drifter (Apr 16, 2014)

On second thought I do have a medical hero. That would be my Nurse Practitioner, who is dropping off this afternoon at my house, antibotics for a lung infection I have had for almost three weeks and has dragged me down.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 16, 2014)

I think nurses are pretty heroic too.
My daughter is one and before her my grandmother, 
although I never met her as she died before I was born.


----------



## drifter (Apr 16, 2014)

My daughter is a nurse and has just recently returned to work after a stem cell operation for myeloma.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 16, 2014)

_Mine would have to be Victor Chang the heart surgeon who sadly was murdered in 1991_

http://www.victorchang.com.au/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Chang


----------



## Rainee (Apr 17, 2014)

Not sure I would have a hero as I feel all doctors and scientists, nurses and everyone in the medical profession they  all contribute to what ever they have chosen... some do it more wonderful and achieve more than others but all in all they 
do as  their profession as they are taught and because of their study and perserverance .. that takes a lot of discipline..  so they all are hero`s for  all what they do for everyone,my own doctor he saved my life and then lost his own to cancer.. so as well to me he is one of the  hero`s... I mention on here..


----------



## Ruth (May 25, 2014)

Mine is Robert Atkins, cardiologist, of the Atkins Diet (low carb).


----------



## Kaya (May 25, 2014)

Drs Bing and Google. They beat any doctors I ever had.


----------



## Ruth (May 25, 2014)

Kaya, you are so right!!!!


----------

